# Programme und Ordner sperren in Win2k



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Moinsen zusammen.

Ich habe hier in meiner Firma ein kleines Problem. In der Produktion stehen mehrere Windows 2000 rechner die über das Netzwerk auf ein kleines Programm auf dem Server zugreifen um Arbeitsschritte zu buchen. 

So..

Nun sollen die Jungs mit den Rechnern nur auf dieses Programm zugreifen. Mittlerweile werden schon Pinball Meisterschaften in der Nachtschicht ausgetragen.   

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit um diese Rechner zu sperren. Die Benutzer sollen nur noch auf dieses Programm zugreifen können. Der komplette Rest sollte gesperrt sein (etwa der Zugriff auf Programme, Laufwerke, Ordner etc.).

Wie bekomme ich das hin? Kennt irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit? Etwa mit einem Tool oder über die Benutzereinstellungen?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

wie greifen denn die Benutzer auf die Server zu? Remote? Oder nur über FTP oder so...?!

Benutzt du Active Directory


----------



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Die Rechner hängen alle in einem Windows 2000 Server Netzwerk und sind über das TCP/IP Protokoll verbunden. Die Benutzer greifen über die Ordnerfreigaben auf das Programm auf dem Server zu. Die Daten auf dem Server sind ja auch alle gesperrt. Die Benutzer dort können nur auf dieses Programm zugreifen. 

Aber ich möchte ja, daß die Benutzer nicht auf die Lokalen Daten, Programme, Laufwerke zugreifen können. Hiermit soll das ewige herumspielen unterbunden werden. Über kurz oder lang sind die Rechner nämlich kaputt gespielt (die installieren dort auch gerne mal Programme!) und ich darf das OS wieder neu aufspielen.


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

aber wenn du eine Freigabe hast dann mach die Freigabe nur auf den Ortner wo das Programm drin ist und nicht auf alle anderen Laufwerke...Mach eine Benutzergruppe, gib der Benutzergruppe eine Berechtigung und schmeis die benötigten User in diese Gruppe... 

Dann benötigen sie das Admin-PW um auf andere Laufwerke zugreifen zu können...


----------



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Wie kann ich denn z.B. ein Diskettenlaufwerk sperren? Oder das CD-ROM? Die Freigabe ist ja auf dem Server erfolgt, so daß man nicht auf die Serverdaten zugreifen kann. Und das ausführen von Programmen auf dem lokalen Rechner ist dann ja immer noch möglich. Oder verstehe ich das gerade falsch?


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

Lokal können Sie natürlich immer zugreifen (auch das kannst du sperren)...Auf dem Server können sie dann nur mit einem PW auf das CD Rom oder so zugreifen...Das kannst du alles mit Benutzergruppen und so machen...(Rechtsklick auf ein Laufwerk/Freigabe und Sicherheit und dann Sicherheit)

Das Ganze hat massive Vorteile wenn du Active Directory Services brauchst...


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

oder sonst schau mal unter http://it.aquasonic.ch (anmeldung erforderlich) nach, da stehen gute Dokumentation welche wir in unserer Ausbildung geschrieben haben...Vielleich findest du dort etwas nützliches


----------



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Auf dem Server ist alles gesperrt. Alle Benutzer dieser PCs sind in Benutzergruppen und können auf dem Server nur auf ein einziges Verzeichniss zugreifen. Geht halt nur um die lokalen Rechner. 

Auf die Internetseite werde ich gleich mal gehen. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## aquasonic (30. Januar 2004)

OK dann känntest du auch Lokal das Ganze sperren, was aber nicht so gut ist weil die dann genau nichts mehr machen können mit Ihren PC's... ;-)


----------



## TypischerStudent (30. Januar 2004)

Die sollen ja auch nix machen können, halt nur dieses eine Programm vom Server ausführen (ist im übrigen ne Dos Anwendung)

Habe auf deiner Internetseite leider nichts zu diesem Thema gefunden. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## tuxracer (30. Januar 2004)

Also wenns echt nur darum geht, lokal das Diskettenlaufwerk zu sperren.

Im BIOS deaktivieren, und ein BIOS Passwort setzen.

Zum CDROM

in der Datenträgerverwaltung den Laufwerksbuchstaben entfernen,


All denen, die doch noch auf das CDROM zugreifen sollen, dieses in einem Ordner auf dem Desktop über das gleiche Menu mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben in diesen Ordner bereitstellen.


----------

